# Watch as how Cartoon Network ruin our beloved cartoon characters! (MMORPG)



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

www.fusionfall.com

An MMORPG apparently.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2008)

Whatever, the entirety of the Cartoon Network is worth less than a cup of camel piss.  They're just shitting all over a piece of shit, which will then be flushed into an ocean of shit.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you kidding?! It has Megas in it! MEGAS!!!


----------



## Wreth (Oct 7, 2008)

wtf? anime style? wtfh?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 7, 2008)

A lot of the characters look really odd in anime style (especially the Eds... and that show was probably my favorite). About the only ones who look good in the style are the Ben 10 stuff and the Powerpuff Girls, and the Powerpuff Girls might just be because they've been in an actual anime before...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually, I like how they rendered Dexter. Apparently, there's also going to be a manga tie-in.

...You know what would really be weird? If they included the characters of the earlier works, Two Stupid Dogs and Swat Kats: The Radical Squadron.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 7, 2008)

What.

The.

F*CK.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

...its bad enough I lost Toonami CN...stop it...stop it now


----------



## AlexX (Oct 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> ...You know what would really be weird? If they included the characters of the earlier works, Two Stupid Dogs and Swat Kats: The Radical Squadron.


Those aren't owned by Cartoon Network, though. I believe only the shows originally taken from their Cartoon Cartoon show are their property.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

T_T


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Nonsense. It's all owned by Time Warner inc..  And as for Toonami, it was dead long before it went off the air. Hmm, if Tom were in this game...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Nonsense. It's all owned by Time Warner inc..  And as for Toonami, it was dead long before it went off the air. Hmm, if Tom were in this game...


Which version of Tom XD


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Why not all of them?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

All they're doing is cashing in, on what used to be the best cartoons.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

To quote the Red Guy, "Is that a crime?".


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Why not all of them?


I would say that too, Tom is too cool to just be left to the side.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 7, 2008)

Meh, looks like it'd be mindless fun. And since they said it'll have free play in the FAQ, I could always play it when I get bored with the other ~1000 MMOs out there...

Plus, the pervert in me likes the idea of "collecting" all the female "Nanos" ... ... It's Pokemon all over again!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 7, 2008)

the hell? a lot of the CN people look weird revamped.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 7, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO DEXTER?

1. He was short.
2. He was not a woman.
3. He was short.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I would say that too, Tom is too cool to just be left to the side.



You talking about the former Toonami mascot? I'd say he won't be included, unfortunately. =( They canceled Toonami in mid-September.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

Lukar said:


> You talking about the former Toonami mascot? I'd say he won't be included, unfortunately. =( They canceled Toonami in mid-September.


Heck Toonami had a story...A FREAKING STORY First Tom Died, we got a new one, Second Tom got upgraded to what we had before they decided to ninja change on us with that last crew. Tom is way to important cause most of us grew up on Tom and Toonami.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 7, 2008)

whoa

ok Dexter is awesome but he looks like he was totally ripped off of that one webmanga with a name I can't recall


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 7, 2008)

This depresses me.

Ed looks like a fucking goon in anime style. The kind of goon that watches you while you do your grocery shopping and then tries to molest you in the parking lot.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Heck Toonami had a story...A FREAKING STORY First Tom Died, we got a new one, Second Tom got upgraded to what we had before they decided to ninja change on us with that last crew. Tom is way to important cause most of us grew up on Tom and Toonami.



Yup. =(


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This depresses me.
> 
> Ed looks like a fucking goon in anime style. The kind of goon that watches you while you do your grocery shopping and then tries to molest you in the parking lot.



No, that's just how Ed looks.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> No, that's just how Ed looks.



Well, I prefer him to Eddy anyway.

Eddy's all "Hey baby, want some herpes?"


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

Eevee said:


> whoa
> 
> ok Dexter is awesome but he looks like he was totally ripped off of that one webmanga with a name I can't recall


yea actually they do look like that one webcomic, last I remembered it was on Hiatus


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 7, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Heck Toonami had a story...A FREAKING STORY First Tom Died, we got a new one, Second Tom got upgraded to what we had before they decided to ninja change on us with that last crew. Tom is way to important cause most of us grew up on Tom and Toonami.



I liked Moltar a whole lot better than Tom.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I liked Moltar a whole lot better than Tom.


thats right, Moltar hosted that time spot before Tom was in charge.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Well, I prefer him to Eddy anyway.
> 
> Eddy's all "Hey baby, want some herpes?"



Naw, he's more, "Hey, baby! Can I have your herpes?"

Eddy's a fuckin' virgin-for-life.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 7, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> www.fusionfall.com
> 
> An MMORPG apparently.



Uh.


_What._


----------



## AlexX (Oct 7, 2008)

There any word on how much this'll cost? I think I might actually give it a try if it's free or has a trial period...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

Free play as of now.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 8, 2008)

Ed and double-D look rather charming to me....Eddy however >_o

does not shot me but then again i look at lots of fanart and fans animetize anything they can when drawing them. (and most fans gove eddy a full head of hair)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks like it has a real Kindom hearts feeling to it...


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bleedman should sue.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 8, 2008)

MeatSnack1 said:


> Bleedman should sue.



LOL WHAT?

BLEEDMAN SUE, OVER CHARACTER DESIGNS THAT LOOK SOMEWHAT LIKE HIS ARTWORK OF A CHARACTER THAT HE NOT ONLY DOESN'T OWN BUT DOES NOT HAVE THE RIGHTS TO USE FOR HIS COMIC? SOMEONE DOESN'T KNOW HIS TRADEMARK/COPYRIGHT LAW BEFORE HE MADE A POST, NOW DOES HE? LOLZ.

Now then...

The Time Warner lawyers would eat Bleedman's fucking -lunch- As would the creator of Dexter's Lab (Tho it's likely he only has the barest connection to Dexter or anything he's created now). At best Bleedman could -maybe- sue if CN used Bell, Bo, Grim Jr, MiniMandy or whatnot but even then that's a shakey road and as Bleedman is a artist who does stuff outside of his two comics as a job (As for what he does, no clue, he tries very hard to keep from people connectiing the two), you do -not- want to be blackballed by Cartoon-fucking-Network if you ever want a chance to make it into the big time and not living off of hentai commissions.

If your a real animator/cartoon artist working for one of the 'bigs' it's very likely you can draw like anyone at a drop of a hat and you sometimes need to. Bleedman's style is not hard to copy..he only looks like 50 other artists.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 8, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO DEXTER?
> 
> 1. He was short.
> 2. He was not a woman.
> 3. He was short.



yeah, he LOOKS extremely feminine. hand on one hip while the other hip justs out, the facial structure, and that hair! poor Dexter. I used to love that show

..but I still say they're not as bad as Disney..


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 8, 2008)

NO. JUST...NO.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 9, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This depresses me.
> 
> Ed looks like a fucking goon in anime style. The kind of goon that watches you while you do your grocery shopping and then tries to molest you in the parking lot.



Didn't he always look like that?

Can't say I'm really excited, as the concept art isn't inspiring (though that Camp Lazlo set piece looked kinda cool, and I'm a bit ashamed to know where it's sourced)...OK, Numbuh Five's design appeals to the part of me that religiously watched KND five years ago, and Mandark's worth a laugh.

Who knows? Could be halfway decent with Flapjack and Marzipan City.

EDIT: Oooooh fuck, never mind. Poor Professor Utonium.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

If I recall, the PPG were also short before they were remodeled into anime. Taefaros, that's a nano. A lot of characters are going to be made into that. And yes, I would also like to see Stormalong and Marzipan. ...Am I the only one who's seen how Courage looks?!


----------



## Skittle (Oct 9, 2008)

I miss Cartoon Network when it was GOOD.

Same with Nick...


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 9, 2008)

I blame Kingdom Hearts for this stupid trend.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 9, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> ...Am I the only one who's seen how Courage looks?!



Holy crap, pixplz. D: On second thought, no thanks.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

Too late. Now you can't unwatch it!:


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

And a few more:







BTW, the game is going to be browser based!


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 9, 2008)

*thinks*...green liquid...didnt Toonami did something about a green liquid before?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

I think that was red. That was "The Intruder". This is a whole freaking planet called "Fusion". Think a green version of Marvel's Galactus.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 9, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I think that was red. That was "The Intruder". This is a whole freaking planet called "Fusion". Think a green version of Marvel's Galactus.


well it seems to be able to corrupt and change tech since some of those shots are of technology belonging to Dexter


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

That's not all it's able to corrupt. There's supposedly going to be evil versions of the characters too. I think beating them is how you get nanos.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

Pardon the double post, but I also saw a corrupted Megas, as well as the giant bomb spider thing from the Foster's pilot.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 9, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Too late. Now you can't unwatch it!:



Thanks, Twi. I really needed that. de Blob doesn't approve. What the fuck, did Courage swallow a whole turkey? I don't see how they can make Numbuh Four look perfectly fine yet screw up a design as simple as Courage's.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, it's only a screenshot from one perspective. Imagine how they're making Hoss Delgado look! Or the ever attractive Frankie Foster...XD


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 9, 2008)

Courage now makes me sad.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 10, 2008)

This is a horrible idea that was horribly executed. what the hell kinda drugs are they on to think this will actually work? All the cartoons I loved as a kid are now destroyed, thanks cartoon network for the ultimate fail of epic proportions.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 10, 2008)

pheonix said:


> All the cartoons I loved as a kid are now destroyed, thanks cartoon network for the ultimate fail of epic proportions.


Wait, you mean we didn't destroy your childhood, first?

Wow, I guess the fandom is getting rusty... Or lazy... Or both.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Wait, you mean we didn't destroy your childhood, first?
> 
> Wow, I guess the fandom is getting rusty... Or lazy... Or both.


 
And the lols go on! Are we getting off of topic or what?


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow look! Gayass celshading!

Dexter does look gay, or at least bisexual on the way the developers made him.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

http://ppg.snafu-comics.com/?strip_id=0 
LOOK A FANFIC COMIC THAT HAS A BETTER PLOT.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh my! In a million years, I will never play this game.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Wait, you mean we didn't destroy your childhood, first?
> 
> Wow, I guess the fandom is getting rusty... Or lazy... Or both.



no furries didn't destroy my childhood, I was born a furry so I always looked at anthro characters...differently.

I guess it should've though, man I'm strange.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> http://ppg.snafu-comics.com/?strip_id=0
> LOOK A FANFIC COMIC THAT HAS A BETTER PLOT.



PPG isn't that good.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> PPG isn't that good.


It really isnt but if you read through it its not only about them. The story is alot better than the one for the game.


----------



## Kyoujin (Oct 11, 2008)

I have to admit, the environments actually look kinda cool.. at least the city areas and so forth.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 11, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> PPG isn't that good.


ppg would have been about 20% better (and yes i made that statistic on the top of my head and based it off of nothing) if they called them the whoop ass girls instead.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 11, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> ppg would have been about 20% better (and yes i made that statistic on the top of my head and based it off of nothing) if they called them the whoop ass girls instead.


in some alternate universe...they are...they are


----------



## AlexX (Oct 11, 2008)

Was I the only one who liked the Powerpuff Girls? I liked how it was supposed to be satire of the usual superhero stuff. And the anime stays true to the theme in that regard... It pokes fun at the "magical girl" genre.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

Aren't those the anime designs being used in the game?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Aren't those the anime designs being used in the game?


From what I can tell, no. The PPG anime designs are very different from the ones they're using for this game.

I'm guessing they just hired a completely new artist for this. Possibly one from DA like SE did for The World Ends With You.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

DA and SE? ARE YOU CEREAL???!

...all stupidness aside, an official list of everything represented so far (in one way or another):

Dexter's Laboratory
The Powerpuff Girls
Ed, Edd, & Eddy
Samurai Jack (I wish I had something to confirm this...)
Ben 10
Ben 10: Alien Force
Codename: Kids Next Door
Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends (A picture of Mac is on the sites video page BTW)
The Grim Adventures Of Billy And Mandy
Courage The Cowardly Dog
Megas XLR (AWESOME)
Camp Lazlo (represented so far only by a location: Camp Kidney)


----------



## Wreth (Oct 11, 2008)

Some of the monster designs are pretty scary looking for a cartoon network based game.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 11, 2008)

this game makes me want to find who ever drew these character designs and empty the contents of a .357 into their face and empty the contents of a howitzer artillery gun at the headquarters of cartoon network while whoever okayed this game is in there.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 11, 2008)

Wait wait wait! It's gonna be browser baised


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

That's right! No stupid downloads!


----------



## Emil (Oct 11, 2008)

Eddy looks like some variation of Tank Girl XD


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm....not sure if want......


----------



## Dark Transparent (Oct 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO DEXTER?
> 
> 1. He was short.
> 2. He was not a woman.
> 3. He was short.



They ripped of Bleedman http://bleedman.deviantart.com/art/cartoon-character-chart-10727547


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 12, 2008)

Dark Transparent said:


> They ripped of Bleedman http://bleedman.deviantart.com/art/cartoon-character-chart-10727547



1-It's not Bleedman's IP.

2-Bleedman's style is not one of a kind.

3-Who gives two damns if the owners of a character use a style that somewhat looks like the style of some hack on the internet.

4-Making Dexter -tall- is not a Bleedman trademark. He was a freaking kid in the cartoon, remember?


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It really isnt but if you read through it its not only about them. The story is alot better than the one for the game.



Let's see. We have..

1-A storyline designed by Cartoon Network for a game which has to be acceptable for all ages, more so the ages that Dexter and crew are aimed at which is..children. That's right, they aren't targeting 20+ year olds.

vs

2-A storyline designed by a artist on the internet of what his vision for a massive cross over would be. Some of it works, some of it does not and what's worse, it's got the fingerprints of a ton of other writers, everyone who's pushing for their own spot in the limelight in some fashion.

While some fanfic can be 'better' then the official product, so much so that some of it could even be seen as 'canon' or even make canon status (See Star Wars:EU), again, Bleedman's PPG is not written or aimed at the 5-10 year olds CN stuff is typically done for. He doesn't have to worry about parent's approval or whatnot, it's a fan comic.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a tad bit surprised that they didn't throw Scooby Doo in there somewhere.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 12, 2008)

Ashkihyena said:


> I'm a tad bit surprised that they didn't throw Scooby Doo in there somewhere.


wait for it, he better show up, would very displease meh


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Cartoon Network is pretty much defined by Scooby. I garuntee he'll eventually show up.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Cartoon Network is pretty much defined by Scooby. I garuntee he'll eventually show up.



Future expansion, bank on it.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 12, 2008)

as Lewis Black always says;

What the FUCK is that?
Holy Jesus...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 13, 2008)

lol Buttercup is missing.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol Buttercup is missing.


 
Actually, she's right here. Which brings me to the next subject: Original Voice Actor's!!!

http://cinefantastiqueonline.com/2008/08/16/exclusive-demo-of-cartoon-networks-fusion-fall/


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Cartoon Network is pretty much defined by Scooby. I garuntee he'll eventually show up.


 
Over my dead body it is!


----------



## psion (Oct 13, 2008)

Pros:  Meeting Dexter, meeting Ben from Ben 10.
Cons: Meeting the Eds, everything else.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 13, 2008)

That was a buttercup statue tho...


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 14, 2008)

anybody find it odd that being japanese is apparently "in" in cartoon network. I mean when did this happen? This is something that should have ended when they canceled all of the good anime that was on CTNT (or in other words after they stopped doing Tenchi summer tradition)

Is it because of Naruto? Can we officially say that Naruto is the anime equivilant of AIDS, and state that as a fact?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 14, 2008)

Uhh... this hasn't got a damn thing to do with Mr. Naru-f*ckshisto. Please drop that, and never bring it up again...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Alan (Oct 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO DEXTER?
> 
> 1. He was short.
> 2. He was not a woman.
> 3. He was short.



Lmao! True. So...painfully true.




Also... what the hell? Realistic Anime Eds???????



Cartoon Network has ruined Ed Edd and Eddy.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

What a shame I can't believe they did thet to courage,I can't imagine to desecration they'll put on scooby,HASN'T ENOUGH BEEN DONE,WHEN WILL THE MADNESS END,AWWWWWWWWWWWW.Sorry I stubbed my toe.Seriously Scooby was my all time fav when I was younger,fine go ahead destroy my memories I don't care.(a silent tear)


----------



## Glennjam (Oct 16, 2008)

Whut? ;_;


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry I'm an idiot,and a goofball,and just trying to relate.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

seekerwolf said:


> What a shame I can't believe they did thet to courage,I can't imagine to desecration they'll put on scooby,HASN'T ENOUGH BEEN DONE,WHEN WILL THE MADNESS END,AWWWWWWWWWWWW.Sorry I stubbed my toe.Seriously Scooby was my all time fav when I was younger,fine go ahead destroy my memories I don't care.(a silent tear)


 
Again, I don't think you'd have to worry about him being in this game. Second, like I said before, that was just an in game photo of him (most likely performing a screaming action). He'll probably look much better up close.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

I beleive their explanation for a taller Dexter is that he is also "older".


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That was a buttercup statue tho...


 
Do statues hover over the air? That was an NPC!


----------



## Ashkihyena (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Again, I don't think you'd have to worry about him being in this game. Second, like I said before, that was just an in game photo of him (most likely performing a screaming action). He'll probably look much better up close.



And watch him appear right after you say this, or appear in an expansion pack or something, it could possably happen, and it'd be terrifying giving all the changes they made.  Anime Scooby, do not want!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Really. Would it be much more terrible than that recent series on the now defunct Kids WB block?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 12, 2008)

The threads only a month old, so it's not really necro'd. Anyways, major update! A sneak peak of the game will be available November 14-16! And: I finally saw what Samurai Jack looks like (in the e-mail I got)!


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 12, 2008)

In the words of Spriggs...






 *BEEEEEEP BEEP BEEEP BEEEEEP*


----------

